# food intonlerances



## karenm (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't know which board to post on but I am looking to discuss with others whose children may have food intlorences that affect their mood. We are doing some elimination as we think dairy turns our 21 month dd into an exhausted monster.
Any thoughts on where I should post would be helpful -
KarenM







: :bf


----------



## mammamoon (Sep 9, 2004)

I think this is a good place to post, but I don't know what I am doing.
Anyway, My son had intolerances to dairy as well. I was originally against giving children dairy products fo many reasons, but our doc insisted he needed it, boy was he wrong.
I would suggest to you to first eliminate all processed foods, crackers, cookies, anything that is processed. then start with a very simple diet of whole grains like brown rice, millet, quinoa ( Try to avoid wheat at first because some people have allergies to that.) and fresh and lightly cooked veggies. For protein aviod dairy, maybe even avoid meat if that is in your diet, and focus on beans and tofu. See if that helps with the problems. I always think "if it grows eat it, if it doesn't leave it" . Good luck.


----------



## brandy111803 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hope I can be of some help as I ...the mommy...have/had some allergies to turkey, ckn, tomatoes, eggs and saw my chiro abt it. He was able to do some muscle testing to discover what my prob's really were....those foods but then chocolate, sugar, potatoes, (I can't remember if there were others) were trapping my allergens in my body, keeping me toxic and keeping me from expelling the toxins that my allergens created w/in my body. Long story short, he did some accupuncture and other things and now I can eat eggs and am still working on the rest. My allergens made me vomit, swimmy headed, major irritation in my vagina (mucous membranes)







: , rashes, etc. It was miserable and I lived that way for a little more than 3 years. I strongly rec the following sites for you to get more info from and to help your little ones with this. It's miserable for an adult let alone a little kiddo. 







So, hopefully you could try out a practitioner in your area and get your dd to healing!

Allergy Elimination Technique: www.naet.com
Best Technigue: www.morter.com
There's a man by the name of: John Brimhall you could prob search for and find a site.

Good luck!


----------



## Losgann (Jun 24, 2004)

would be http://www.gfcfdiet.com It's wheat/dairy (gluten/casein) free. It's where we started with our ds who cannot have any dairy at all or he melts down for hours..

They have lists of 'do eats' and 'don't eats'.

Good luck


----------

